# Melody Hill Units at Lawrence Welk Resort



## Betty (Jan 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if all the units in the Melody Hill section of LWR have been recently remodeled?  I called the resort to "request" that section but forgot to ask if they had been remodeled. I requested a 2nd floor corner unit with as few steps as possible.

Does the resort try to honor your request if they can?  Also, will we be bothered by noise from the interstate in that section?

Thanks to anyone who can answer my questions.

Betty


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 8, 2014)

Betty said:


> Does anyone know if all the units in the Melody Hill section of LWR have been recently remodeled?  I called the resort to "request" that section but forgot to ask if they had been remodeled. I requested a 2nd floor corner unit with as few steps as possible.
> 
> Does the resort try to honor your request if they can?  Also, will we be bothered by noise from the interstate in that section?
> 
> ...



I was in that section last Jan and the units had been updated but not the appliances.  I was told the latter were slated for within the next year so those are probably done by now as well. 
The units at the lower end will have some freeway noise so ask for something up higher.  You can call in and place a request and they usually get you something similar, at least. If you want quiet and away from the freeway, make sure to specify that.  One time, I ended up in a bottom unit near the freeway and took one look at it and knew it wouldn't work. I went back to the office and they gave me a different unit.   

Sue


----------



## hjtug (Jan 9, 2014)

Betty said:


> Also, will we be bothered by noise from the interstate in that section?



This depends on your sensitivity to the noise and whether you are likely to have the windows open and use the patio or balcony.


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Day of check in*

From what we were told before which section you get depends on when you check in.  Friday,Saturday,Sunday each go to a different section.
Bart


----------



## Betty (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the info.

We requested Melody Hill because we knew it was an adults only section, plus, from the map, it appears all the units are a Saturday check-in.

We are really looking forward to spending a week in the warm southern CA sunshine and getting away from the bitter cold weather we've been having lately.

We've been to the San Diego area twice before and have seen many of the sights south of Escondido. Is heading to the north toward LA a bad idea aside from the traffic, of course? What would you recommend for a day trip for someone who has never been to that area? Is anything close enough to enjoy in between both rush hours? Or should we avoid it at all costs...or perhaps spend an overnight "up there."

We are senior citizens who will be traveling alone. We like to sightsee, especially to places we've never been before. All suggestions are welcome.

Betty


----------



## hajjah (Jan 11, 2014)

Any suggestions for a Sunday check in for two seniors?


----------



## hajjah (Jan 16, 2014)

I took the advice and called the resort.  The lady was very helpful.  It's a good thing that I did call in advance because there was a problem finding my RCI confirmation.  Hopefully we will get an updated unit away from the noise and no one over our heads.


----------



## hjtug (Jan 16, 2014)

hajjah said:


> It's a good thing that I did call in advance because there was a problem finding my RCI confirmation.



Its a good idea to make it a practice of calling to confirm.


----------



## hajjah (Jan 17, 2014)

You are absolutely right.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jvis (Feb 2, 2014)

*Melody hills Oklahoma*

We are coming March first.  I believe we are staying in melody Hills Oklahoma Villa.  Is this a good location.  has anyone stayed in the unit before. from the looks of it I believe it is a one story Villa.  This is our first time coming and just trying to figure out different things about the resort.  It looks wonderful


----------



## twoboysandtwogirls (Feb 2, 2014)

We just got back from the Welk Resort - we stayed in a 2 bedroom in the  Manhattan building - it was awesome!!


----------



## jvis (Feb 2, 2014)

Is that in melody Hill as well.  Do you have any posted photos of your villa in and out.  Did you have a great time there. We have never been to San Diego and are super pumped.  did you have to do a time share presentation  I am not interested in that.


----------



## hjtug (Feb 3, 2014)

jvis said:


> Is that in melody Hill as well..



Yes.  There is a resort map on the websete: http://welkresorts.com/san-diego/resort-map/  One drawback for some folks is the proximity of Melody Hill to the interstate.  Your building seems to be farther away from that highway than most, if not all buildings.  




jvis said:


> did you have to do a time share presentation  I am not interested in that.



Unless things have changed, when you pick up your car pass they will offer to give you a presentation in return for two tickets to the broadway show.


----------

